# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الشاب وابنة المزارع..

## عفاف الهدى

الشاب وابنة المزارع..
  تمنى  احد الشباب أن يتزوج ابنة المزارع الجميلة. فذهب إلى المزارع لاستئذانه.  فنظر اليه المزارع ، وقال : “يا بني ، اذهب وقف في هذا الحقل. وسأقوم  باطلاق سراح ثلاثة ثيران الواحد تلو الاخر و إذا تمكنت من امساك ذيل أي  واحد من الثيران الثلاثة ، يمكنك تتزوج ابنتي. “ وقف الشاب في المراعي في  انتظار أول ثور. فتح باب الحظيرة وخرج أكبر ثور رأه في حياته وأكثرها شرا.  فقرر أن ينتظر الثور التالي الذي سيكون اختيارا أفضل من هذا الثور القوي  الشرس..، لذا ركض إلى الجانب وترك الثور يمر عبر المراعي خارج البوابة  الخلفية. وفتح المزارع باب الحظيرة مرة أخرى. انه شئ لا يصدقه عقل!! رأى  الشاب أمامه ثورا لم يشهد قط أكبر وأعنف منه في حياته. وقف الثور يحفر في  الأرض بقدمه بعنف ويشخر ويسيل لعابه وهو ينظر الي الشاب.. فما كان من الشاب  الا أن قرر أنه أيا كان الثور الثالث فمن المؤكد أنه لن يكون أسوأ من هذا  الثور.. وهكذا فقد ركض إلى السياج مرة أخري وسمح للثور بالمرور الى الخارج  من البوابة الخلفية. ولما فتحت البوابة للمرة الثالثة… ظهرت على وجه الشاب  ابتسامة حين شاهد أضعف وأهزل ثور رأه في حياته.. كان هذا هو ثوره المناسب  تماما!! فوضع نفسه في المكان المناسب تماما وقفز علي الثور وهو يجري ومد  يده ليمسك بذيله ...ولكنه فوجئ بأنه لم يجد للثور ذيلا يمسكه منه! 
*مغزى القصة* الحياة  مليئة بالفرص. بعضها سيكون من السهل اقتناصه ، والبعض الاخر ربما كان صعب  الاقتناص.. ولكننا بمجرد أن نسمح لهذه الفرص بالمرور (غالبا على أمل أن  نفوز بفرصة أفضل) ، فانها تمضي ولا تكون متاحة لنا مرة أخري. فلنحاول دوما  اقتناص الفرصة الاولى

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ع القصة الحلووووووووووووووة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحلو تواجدش خية

----------


## hassan1411

*


اي و الله مو كل يوم بتجي فرصة للواحد 





يسلمووووووو يالغلا على الطرح الرائع 





بانتظار جديدك 





تحياتي : hassan*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالمرور

----------

